# Yuri RDA by Desire



## theyettie (10/6/16)

I can't seem to find a thread pertaining this dripper.

Anyone who has experience with it? 

How's about a short review on it here...


----------



## zadiac (10/6/16)

Howz about you post some kind of link to it so we don't have to go search for it.


----------



## theyettie (10/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Howz about you post some kind of link to it so we don't have to go search for it.



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/yuri-rda-by-desire.t23367/

Don't be nasty zadiac...


----------



## zadiac (10/6/16)

theyettie said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/yuri-rda-by-desire.t23367/
> 
> Don't be nasty zadiac...



Whaaaat? I wasn't nasty. Just saying...


----------



## Stevape;) (10/6/16)

Looks like it could be a great BF Rda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (10/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Whaaaat? I wasn't nasty. Just saying...



I know,I know,I just felt like being a little over sensitive...


----------

